# Core i7 4790K mit Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 3 zu warm?



## Icetrack (2. Juli 2014)

Ich habe den Intel Core i7 4790K auf einem Asrock z97 Extreme 4 Board (UEFI ist aktuell) mit dem Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 3 CPU-Kühler verbaut. Im Leerlauf hat die CPU zwischen 23 und 26 °C. Beim Testen mit Prime95 wird die CPU bisher in der überwiegenden Zeit nicht wärmer als 64°C. Allerdings führt Prime jedesmal relativ am Anfang einen "Test 2" durch und dabei erwärmte sich die CPU dann plötzlich kurz auf bis zu 74 °C und hielt sich dann für einige Augenlicke (vielleicht 2 bis 3 Minuten) bei 69°C bis 71 °C. Danach pendelte sich die Temperatur wieder bei 64 °C ein.

Die verwendete Wärmeleitpaste ist die Noctua NT-H1. Im Gehäuse sollte eigentlich genug Platz sein (Aerocool xpredator x3). Vorne fördert ein 200mm Lüfter Frischluft ins Gehäuse. Hinten pustet ein 120mm Lüfter warme Luft nach draußen und oben, unter dem Deckel, werkeln 2 140mm Lüfter, die ebenfalls nach draußen pusten.

Ich bin mir jetzt nicht sicher, ob die Temps zu warm im Sinne von "bedenklich für die CPU" sind, aber zumindest hätte ich bei dem Kühler nicht erwartet, dass über 70°C erreicht werden. Sehe ich das falsch?
Auf der Seite von Intel steht was von einer maximalen tCase Temperatur von 72,72 °C:


----------



## NuVirus (2. Juli 2014)

Vollkommen ok, mit 72°C ist das Gehäuse bzw Oberfläche der CPU gemeint und nicht die Kerne.


----------



## Addi (2. Juli 2014)

Lies mal die V-Core unter Last mit CPU-Z aus.


----------



## Cool012345 (2. Juli 2014)

Der Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 3 ist definitv nicht zu schwach, es ist üblich das die CPU bei "Arbeiten" wärmer wird der I7 4790K hat eine vom hersteller maximale zugelassene temperatur von 72.72°C des Integrated Heat Spreader (IHS) im Prozessor.


----------



## Icetrack (2. Juli 2014)

Danke für die Antworten! 



Cool012345 schrieb:


> Der Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 3 ist definitv nicht zu schwach, es ist üblich das die CPU bei "Arbeiten" wärmer wird der I7 4790K hat eine vom hersteller maximale zugelassene temperatur von 72.72°C des Integrated Heat Spreader (IHS) im Prozessor.


Ich weiß das er nicht zu schwach ist, allerdings hatte ich die Temps so nicht erwartet.



Addi schrieb:


> Lies mal die V-Core unter Last mit CPU-Z aus.


Die VCore beträgt 1.130 V unter Last, sonst so ca. 0.800 V.


----------



## micsterni14 (2. Juli 2014)

Die Vcore scheint gut.

Wie schnell laufen denn die Lüfter im DR? 

Vielleicht langsam im Idle und dann entsprechend schneller, wenn die Temp über einen (von dir?) Gewählten Wert steigen?

Die kurze Reaktionsphase müsste dann deine Temperaturspitze sein.

MfG


----------



## Addi (2. Juli 2014)

Welches Prime wird benutzt ? 28.5 ?


----------



## Icetrack (2. Juli 2014)

micsterni14 schrieb:


> Die Vcore scheint gut.
> 
> Wie schnell laufen denn die Lüfter im DR?
> 
> ...



Das wäre denkbar. Im UEFI hab ich es so konfiguriert, dass der Lüfter der CPU ab 50°C auf 100% geht. Die Lüfterdrehzahl kann ich vermutlich nicht korrekt auslesen, weil der Kühler einer der ersten mit Sechs-Pol-Motor ist. Ich vermute daher, dass das aktuelle UEFI-System nicht darauf eingestellt ist. Die Lüterdrehzahl sollte höher ausgelesen werden als tatsächlich. SpeedFan zeigt mir 1618 RPM an.



Addi schrieb:


> Welches Prime wird benutzt ? 28.5 ?


 
Es ist Version 28.5 64bit. Ich lasse den Torture Test In-Place Large FFT mit 8 Threads laufen.


----------



## Addi (2. Juli 2014)

Nimm mal bitte Prime 27.9

Prime 95 Version 28.5 nutzt einen neuen Befehlssatz. Iirc heißt dieser fma3 .
Das brauch aber momentan kein Mensch. Iirc unterstützt das keine Anwendung geschweige denn ein Spiel.

Prime95 (27.9)


----------



## Icetrack (2. Juli 2014)

Interessant! Mit Version 27.9 wird die CPU nicht wärmer als 64 °C. Läuft jetzt 30 Minuten. Ich lasse es noch etwas laufen.


----------



## Addi (2. Juli 2014)

Na sieht schon besser aus 

Dennoch würde ich vielleicht den Kühlersitz nochmal überprüfen. Hast du die Plastikfolie vom Kühler entfernt ?

Wie viel Wärmeleitpaste hast du aufgetragen ?


----------



## Icetrack (2. Juli 2014)

In der Tat, danke! Das spiegelt auch die Werte wieder, die ich in den Tests zu der CPU und dem Kühler gesehen habe.
DAs mit der Prime Version war ein guter Hinweis. Das da in der Hinsicht was verändert wurde, wusste ich gar nicht. 

Edit: Die Folie ist ab. Ich habe einen etwa erbsengroßen Tropfen verteilt, vielleicht etwas kleiner als ne echte Erbse.

Edit 2: Bilder vom Innenraum angehängt.


----------



## JoM79 (3. Juli 2014)

Nimm mal vorne die nicht benötigten Schieber für die HDD's raus, dann sollte schon mal mehr Luft reinkommen.


----------



## Icetrack (3. Juli 2014)

Ich habe den Kühler nochmal neu draufgesetzt und die Paste natürlich erneuert. Vorher die Flächen gereinigt. Ich habe auhc doe Schieber rausgenommen und die Kabel noch ein wenig optimaler verlegt. Brachte einen Temperaturunterscheid von 3°C. Ich schätze damit werde ich dann leben. Danke für die vielen Tipps!


----------



## facehugger (3. Juli 2014)

Mach dir mal keine Köppe, die einzelnen Kerne dürfen *deutlich* heißer werden wie die CPU an sich. Deine Temps gehen völlig in Ordnung, zudem: wer daddelt an 24/7 das stressende Prime95 Im PC-Alltag sehen die Werte ganz anders aus, ist bei mir und meinem i7-4770k genauso...

Gruß


----------



## Okto_1 (12. Januar 2015)

Hallo,
Auch wenn das Thema schon etwas älter ist, habe gerade genau die selben Bedenken, bin mir nicht sicher ob meine Temperaturen nicht zu hoch sind wegen zu viel Wärmeleitpaste...

Die hier erwähnten Temperaturen von 65-70 sind das die Kerntemperaturen oder die vom motherboard ausgelesen?(Heatspreader???) 

Habe bei standart Takt, der neuen Prime 95 Version  und dem Tool Core Temp mit dem Dark Rock Pro 3 und der 4790K nämlich Kerntemperaturen bis zu 81 Grad C (Durchschnitt ca.76) und die von Asus Utilitys ausgegebene Temperatur ist ca. 68 Grad C

Wenn ich die vom Asus Mbo empfohlene übertaktung für Towerkühler mache (CPU + 12% ) sind es dann schon kurze Kerntemperatur Spitzen bis zu 87 Grad C mit durchschnittlich 80 grad C  
Und Asus Utilitys Tool gibt 72grad C an.
(Bei 4487 MHz 102x44    1.3Volt) wobei ich da keine 12% Steigerung sehe wenn's davor durch den Boost fast 4400MHz waren? 

Danke!
PS: Habe auch die Noctua NH-1 verwendet


----------



## Hawkins (12. Januar 2015)

Keine Sorge, die Temps sind ganz normal, besonders wenn du die Prime Version 28.5 nimmst.
Der 4790k wird nunmal sehr warm. Die Prime Temps haben mich auch erst erschrocken als ich von meinem alten i7 930 auf den 4790k gewechselt hab.

In normalen Anwendungen und Games wird er nie so heiß werden.


----------



## Okto_1 (12. Januar 2015)

Ok, Danke. Werde sicherheitshalber trotzdem nochmal montieren mit ganz wenig Wärmeleitpaste. Hätte halt mehr erwartet bei nem Kühler für 250W ausgelegt is.

Wie trage ich die Wärmeleitpaste (Noctua NH-1) beim 4790K am besten auf als strich?
Von oben nach unten eine ganz dünne Wurst machen oder? Glaube das rechteckige die sitzt ja so das von  oben nach unten die längere seite läuft? (Wenn der PC vor einem steht Standard ATX)
Oder besser dünn verstreichen statt ner ganz dünnen Wurst?


----------



## godfather22 (12. Januar 2015)

Ich setze einen erbsengroßen Klecks (nicht größer) in die mitte vom IHS, wickele mir Frischhaltefolie um den Zeigefinger und verstreiche es damit


----------

